# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  old time cd recommendations?

## bflat

i'd like to expand my old time collection, anyone have any contemporary favorite "old-time" musicians? thanks

----------


## Scott Rucker

Recent faves:

Reeltime Travellers - (not sure of label) festival sound, full band.

Roger Cooper - (Rounder's N Amer. Traditions Series) Cool NE Kentucky fiddling, and he seems to be a great guy as well

Freighthoppers - (Rounder, I think) Energetic band sound, similar to RT above, but more in-your-face.

Sorry, but only the RT feature any mandolin.

----------


## doanepoole

A good, old-timey, mandolin-heavy album I often recommend is Norman Blake "Natasha's Waltz".

----------


## John Flynn

My favorite old-time CD is also my favorite mando CD and also my most played CD over the last year: "Little River Stomp" by the Buckhannon Brothers. It is great, joyfull instrumental music and it expands the definition of what is old-time and what the mando can do in old-time. 

You can listen to one cut from the CD on the Cafe' MP3 site. The only place you can order the CD is the following site:
http://members.i4f.net/otmando@i4f.net/

----------


## Loren Bailey

Gotta second the Reeltime Travelers, they are pretty darn good. #Also been listening to a band out of Portland, 0R called Foghorn Stingband #Worth the listen.

----------


## Jim M.

Crooked Jades are a great band, from San Francisco. There's also the Buckhannon (sp?) Brothers. 

"Doc & Dawg" is a great CD with a bunch of old-time tunes. Also, "Not for kids only" by Garcia & Grisman is all old time, great stuff. 

Anything by Bruce Molsky is genuine old time, but no mandos.

----------


## A-junior

I'll second the votes for The Crooked Jades, a really inventive, original band. #Check out their version of "Shady Grove" on "The Unfortunate Rake, Volume 2." #You can see a video of it at 
http://www.strictlybluegrass.com/200.../CrookedJades/

Then there's John Hartford's tribute to Ed Haley, "Speed of the Old Long Bow." #Now, I happen to enjoy JH's talking/singing commentaries as he plays, but they're not everbody's cup of tea. #Mike Compton on mando.

Some older things too: the High Rock String Band CD, with Bertram Levy on mando and the wonderful Alan Jabbour on fiddle. #Not much mando on the classic Fuzzy Mountain String Band compliation on Rounder, but, still, it is a classic. #There's also a good Highwoods Stringband compilation: "Feed Your Babies Onions." #And the County Records series of recordings of Tommy Jarrell--there is some mando on "Rainbow Sign," although I have a hard time hearing it in the mix.

A couple of my favorites with lots of good mando playing move a little bit towards bluegrass. #"Last Night's Fun" by the Fletcher Bright Fiddle Band features old time and New England tunes played in a bluegrass ensemble style, with each player taking a lead. #But the breaks aren't really bluegrassy; they are essentially the melody with clean, very tasty embellishments. #And their mando player (sorry, I don't have the name handy) does a fine job. #Dry Branch Fire Squad's "Hand Hewn" is a great one, I think, with a selection of tunes that's a lot closer to old time than to bluegrass, fine mando and guitar playing.

So much good stuff...

Jordan

----------


## Moose

I like Blake & Rice - I don't have the CD in front of me, but I'm not sure what one's definition of "old timey" is...- Blake and Rice (guitar & mando only!) on this one. If you define "ole timey" as 20++ fiddlers all playin'the melody line to "Sally Goodin" for 20++ minutes.., well, that they ain't..(and I wouldn't 'o bought the CD!!##)- However, the Blake & Rice thing is straight-ahead and "plain" - and GOOD (IMHO). I really don't think you'd call it "old-timey" though, just throwin' it out cause I enjoy it - when I'm "in the mood". Anyhow, good luck - you'll find your "niche" - as I'm sure most of us did/do. May take time and lot's of listenin'.. Regards, Moose.

----------


## Scott Rucker

I also highly recommend both Blake and Rice CD's. I would have a hard time picking a music industry determined genre for them, but they are full of good music. Blake's tasteful and decidedly non-WSM influenced mandolin work on a few tracks is melodic and refreshing.

----------


## MDW

I highly recommend the Tim O'brien CD - "Songs from the Mountain". Incredible CD - not much mandolin but great old time music with a nice combination of tunes and songs. If I could only have one CD of any genre - this would be it.

----------


## PhilGE

Check out The Volo Bogtrotters, The Ill-Mo Boys (and other Vigortone artists), and lots of stuff at County Sales. Though there's no mando content, Bruce Molsky's recently re-released Warring Cats is a wonderful old-time recording full of tunes I'm itching to learn. Blake and Ostroushko have *Meeting on Southern Soil*. There's tons more, but this will keep you plenty busy...  

-Phil

----------


## bflat

Thanks everyone! I appreciate your responses.

----------


## Crowder

> A couple of my favorites with lots of good mando playing move a little bit towards bluegrass. #"Last Night's Fun" by the Fletcher Bright Fiddle Band features old time and New England tunes played in a bluegrass ensemble style, with each player taking a lead. #But the breaks aren't really bluegrassy; they are essentially the melody with clean, very tasty embellishments. #And their mando player (sorry, I don't have the name handy) does a fine job. #So much good stuff...
> 
> Jordan


Nice to see this recommended. These guys are locals here in Chattanooga, TN. They're mostly "day job" guys who have very successful in their chosen fields. That mandolin player is Sam Currin, a local doctor. Sam is an exceptionally clean and always tasteful picker.

----------


## WV Mike

I also recommend the Reeltime Travelers (they have website) and the Foghorn Stringband (I have Rattlesnake Tidlewave).

----------


## John Rosett

the original red clay ramblers. maybe the best band in any style of all time. jim watson is a great mandolin player.
 also, check out the duhks. no mandolin, but a great band with an original take on the old time sound.
                       john

----------


## jlb

If you can get past the dated and blatant racism in the lyrics, the Skillet Lickers are good for some antique old time string band recordings.

----------


## doanepoole

The Fuzzy Mountain String Band album is real good...tons and tons of standards on that one.

I think in the 70's this album came out as an attempt to recreate old time field recordings from who-knows-where.

How close they got to the original who knows, but it is a good album with a great old time "barn dance" feel to it.

----------


## Moose

jlb: Yeah.., them "ol' timers" was really "racist" wasn't they?? ... I'm so glad things are Sooo much better now!!. They wasn't very politically correct was they.... I don't listen to that kinda' stuff.... just 'cause of that aweful language... Don't want my kids to hear it either..., know what I mean...

----------


## Rod Freeland

For years now I've been hoping to find a copy of - SAM BUSH & ALAN MUNDE: "Together again for the first time" (vinyl only) (Ridge Runner 0007). #This is a legendary classic collection, done in an old-time style. #The tunes: Stymied/Banjalin/Forked deer/Small change/Clear skies/Old Widder woman/Cattle in the cane/Counterblast rag/Town and country fiddler/Foster's reel/Panhandle country/Howdy in Hickman county/Eleanor Rigby (!). #Other players on the disk: Roland White, Curtis Burch & John Cowan.
Anybody got it and want to loan/sell it to fellow M-Cafe'r?

----------


## clopez

I have two favorite modern OT recordings:

Rayna Gellert's  Ways of the World

John Hartford's Wild Hog in the Red Brush

----------


## jim simpson

I recently picked up "Times Ain't Like They Used To Be" Early American Rural Music Classic Recordings Of The 1920's and 30's -Vol 8. on Yazoo 2068.  I like it but some of cut's noise can be a little distracting in the car's cd player. The noise isn't as noticable when played on the home stereo. I remember buying the Robert Johnson box set and they presented the scratchy recordings as well as the cleaned up versions. I had though of running it through a program on my computer that can remove static, clicks and scratched from records. The program is great if you want to transfer an old album to cd and you can't find a clean copy.

----------


## A-junior

If you're interested in the real old stuff, scratches and all, check out the cassette of Old Time Country Mandolin, one of the prerecorded collections available at Joe Bussard's Vintage 78 site: http://www.vintage78.com/siteCF.

No connection, financial interest, etc.

----------


## A-junior

Sorry, I don't think that link works. Try www.vintage78.com.

----------


## Jim M.

This weekend I just picked up a re-release of "Kenny Hall and the Sweets Mill String Band", originally recorded in 1972. The album was full of old time, and it's great to have it available again on CD. It features Kenny Hall's unique style of mandolin picking. After you hear it, you may want to run out and buy an old 'tater bug to pick on. Available from Bay Records:
Bay Records

----------


## JGWoods

> I have two favorite modern OT recordings:
> 
> Rayna Gellert's # Ways of the World
> 
> John Hartford's #Wild Hog in the Red Brush


I second Rayna Gellert's Ways of the World- BUT- there's no mandolin in it that I can hear. If you love fiddle, and especially fiddle/banjo together, playing OT music then this is a treasure. 
best
gw

----------


## mandolooter

Big Medicine & Reeltime Travelers both are excellent. Just seen Foghorn String Band last week...great show but I left without there CD due to a long line at the vendor table. A CD can be had at the website along with a really cool shirt they have out.

----------


## Strathspey

I am just giving Dirk Powell's new album "Time Again." I think that this guy is a real treasure - fretless banjo, great fiddle, and great tradition and original songs. I think he deserve much of the credit for the "Songs from the Mountain" album. I recommend it! 

By the way, The Foghorn String Band make an appearance too. 

Matt

----------


## Gary S

I would go to the well and listen to The Skillet Lickers or the Camp Creek Boys. Old Time String Band music at its finest in my humble opinion and some limited mandolin content. These are older recordings but these as well as other old recordings are the inspiration and source material for these modern bands...Gary Silverstein

----------


## doanepoole

It's also instructive, I think, to listen to old Monroe Brothers recordings. I think thematically they have more in common with old string band stuff than with bluegrass.

----------


## G_Smolt

Gonna cast a vote for the Improbabillies...a great stringband, and a bunch of nice folks (some Alaskan).

Seconding Foghorn's "Rattlesnake Tidalwave". Go see these guys live, the CD is just a teaser.

The Red Hots are another rippin' band, check out #3, "Whiteface"...great session tune

I don't know if PigIron Stringband is still together, but if you are in or near Portland Oregon and see that name on a flyer, cancel all plans and go. I think they went separate ways...PT and Caleb to Foghorn, and Dave went back to Jackstraw.

One last contribution - The Hellbenders. Great oldtime fiddlin' by Bruce and Co.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

One of the best of the younger old-time stringbands with prominent mandolin is the Foghorn Stringband from Portland, Oregon. This five-piece outfit features loads of strong melody playing on the mandolin, usually in unison with the fiddle. The banjo playing is in an early proto-bluegrass two- or three-finger style a lot of the time, and that gives this group an different twist from the more typical clawhammer and frailing styles often associated with old-time stringband music. Great singing, too. You can hear clips on their website.

http://www.foghornmusic.com/

I'll second the votes for Kenny Haul in all of his various performance configurations. Those Sweets Mill String Band recordings were essential listening for me back in the '70s, and they still bring a smile. Here's a nice story about Kenny:

http://www.oldtimeherald.org/archive....ll.html

Check out any of Jody Stecher's many recordings. He plays guitar, fiddle, banjo, mandolin, and anything with strings, and when he plays the mandolin, it's always interesting and lovely. The recordings of old-time repertoire with his wife, Kate Brislin, are wonderful with particularly great vocals.

You can check out a bio and get a complete discography at the allmusic.com site. Just type in Jody Stecher.

http://www.allmusic.com/

John Reischman--better known for his bluegrass, choro, and jazz chops--has done a lot of nice work playing old-time music with Carol Elizabeth Jones in several bands. His work with Jones and Bliss and Jones and Leva is well worth checking out.

http://www.jonesbliss.com/

For some essential listening, check out the offerings from Andy's Front Hall. This list includes a lot of the classics and some good recent entries, too:

http://www.andysfronthall.com/oldtime.html

For more on old-time music in general:

http://www.oldtimemusic.com/

For the "latest" in the old-time music scene, consider subscribing to the _Old Time Herald._

http://www.oldtimeherald.org/index.html

PK

----------


## Steve L

I know I'm off topic here, but Paul mentioning Jody Stecher reminded me of "The Driven Bow", a great Scottish recording by fiddler Alasdair Fraiser.
If you folks like Celtic music, this is a great recording and Jody plays some of the finest guitar accompaniment I've ever heard.

Sorry for the digression...I couldn't resist.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

The Fuzzy Mountain String Band album was tremendous.

Maybe slightly too bluegrassy, but there was a great all-instrumental album by Kenny Baker called 'Frost on the pumpkin', which includes some of my favourite mandolin playing by Sam Bush.
I suppose it's long deleted, but it was County 770, a vinyl release on County Records. Really cracking versions of things like 'Back up and push' and 'Growling old man and growling old woman', and some good waltzes.

----------


## David M.

There's no mando in it, but Texas Shorty (fiddle) and John Hartford (banjo) did a great album. Was it called "Old Sport"? Can't remember, but it is very good.

----------


## stevenmando

try the Del Mc Cordy band , my love will not change , heard it on the country music channel on the T.V STEVEN

----------


## doanepoole

_Maybe slightly too bluegrassy, but there was a great all-instrumental album by Kenny Baker called 'Frost on the pumpkin', which includes some of my favourite mandolin playing by Sam Bush.
I suppose it's long deleted, but it was County 770, a vinyl release on County Records. Really cracking versions of things like 'Back up and push' and 'Growling old man and growling old woman', and some good waltzes._ 

I have to admit I'm not too heavy into bluegrass but I am a sucker for Kenny Baker's fiddle playing. A friend has this album on cassette, and it does truly kick some major butt.

There is a band from WV a friend introduced me too called the "Bing Brothers" that is really good OT string band stuff. I don't know if they're known about outside WV, but if not its a shame...great music, and some really cool mando pickin as well.

----------


## Sellars

I really like this thread!

A CD I bought recently is: American Folk-Blues train. It is a 3CD box with 2 cds filled with rural blues, and one cd with re-takes from (i think) the 60s with old-time and folk songs. Definately reccomended!

----------


## Tom C

Clyde Curley and the Oxymorons

Great old time mandolin from today.

----------


## LeftCoastMark

Kenny Baker's _/Frost on the Pumpkin_ is available from Elderly on CD. I just got a copy yesterday and am really enjoying it. I concur about Sam Bush's mandolin playing on this, on the PD tunes he just plays melody on his breaks, clean, neat, and distinctly Sam. What a guy

----------


## mandorado

G_Smolt ... thanks for the link to The Improbabillies, and others at Funkyside!!! I (and some friends) have been looking for the Improbabillies CD for some time. Now we can order it!
Funkyside also has a tone of music that I really enjoy ... John Browns Body is fantastic stuff! (Not old-time ... Reggae.)

----------


## Sellars

I was just browsing Bear Family and I saw that they have an old-time department with quite some Skillet Lickers CDs.

I really have to have some of that stuff soon

----------


## acumando

> Clyde Curley and the Oxymorons
> 
> Great old time mandolin from today.


thanks for this recommendation & link... i got the cd a coupla days ago, really great music.

----------


## John Flynn

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but Rounder has a series out, "The Young Fogies" and "The Young Fogies II." It is a compilation of current, young, old-time bands and some of the groups listed in this thread have tracks on it. Pros: There are a lot tracks for the money, some of them are really great, there are some tracks that the respective bands have not recorded elsewhere and taken together, it is great overview of the contemporary old-time scene. Cons: Like a lot of compilation CDs, there are some "throwaway" tracks and of course, there is no real continuity or theme running through the CD, if that is important to you. It would be a great set if you download to an MP3 player or mini-disc and can just keep the tracks you like.

----------


## PhilGE

Briefly, check out Dan Gellert's new CD, Waitin' on the Break of Day. No mando content, in fact, lots of great fretless banjo and fiddle tunes - all solo. I'm working on learning some of the tunes already. Some MP3's available on the site. Dan is, without a doubt, one of the best old-time musicians alive. Yes, I'm biased - he's a friend who also plays for our local dances - and we're very happy about that!  

-Phil

----------


## jamesrenz

More suggestions:

1. #The fine Alabama fiddler, James Bryan, put out two albums of tunes with Patty Bryan and the Blakes. #I don't know whether they made it to CD but, if you can find them, they are great additions to any old time collection.

2. #Anything by Clarence Ashley.

3. #Anything by Tommy Jarrell and Fred Cockerham.

4. #The Hollow Rock String Band. #The original recording, and also the new CD of previously unreleased material which was released by fiddler Alan Jabbour earlier this year. #

5. #The Watson Family. #This is the one on which Doc plays Texas Gales on mandolin. # #

6. #As mentioned previously, The Fuzzy Mountain String Band. #Either their two LPs or the CD compilation which includes many of the tunes from those albums.

----------


## John Flynn

I give a strong recommendation to one of "the best fiddlers no one ever heard of," "Banjo" Billy Mathews. Obviously by his nickname, he also plays banjo and BTW, he makes banjos, but he is best known for his fiddling. His style is unique and very exciting and he is the real deal, a genuine porch fiddler from the Ozark mountains. Here is a link to his website, which is about the strangest website design I have ever seen in terms of navigation! His CDs are all self produced and only available from him. If you order only one, I recommend "Barn Dance," but they are all great.

http://www.geocities.com/banjobilly_m/

----------


## Sellars

I leant a CD from the library this weekend, which is super!

Her bright smile haunts me still: the warner collection vol 1

this is as CD with 58(!!) fieldrecordings on it with short scetches of songs. Very crudely sung with or without instruments.

I have the feeling this is really a goldmine for songs. 

Really, really reccomended to check it out!!

R

----------


## MrSrubas

I just picked up Uncle Dave Macon's album "Go Long Mule"
It is great. I got a couple of Charlie Poole albums too, not as good but still alright.

----------

